# Hilfe! Windows 7 Ordner löschen rückgängig machen ??



## Geronimo:) (15. März 2010)

*Hilfe! Windows 7 Ordner löschen rückgängig machen ??*

Hi,

mir ist ein mißgeschick passiert.
Ich hab nicht aufgepasst und aus versehen einen Ordner mit vielen Bildern meiner Digicam gelöscht. 

Ich würde gerne den Ordner mit den Dateien wiederherstellen. 
Den Befehl undelete gibt es aber bei Win7 nicht mehr. Oder?

Den Menüpunkt "Vorgängerversion wiederherstellen" kenne ich schon.
Dort werden mir aber Dateien angezeigt, die vor 4 Tagen und älter abgespeichert wurden.

Ich möchte aber gerne auch die Dateien der letzten 4 Tage wieder herstellen.

Was habe ich da für möglichkeiten?

Beim Betriebssystem handelt es sich um Windows 7 64Bit Home Version.

Für etwas Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar

Geronimo
...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Windows 7 Ordner löschen rückgängig machen ??*

Du kannst die Systemwiderherstellung benutzen oder du nimmst den PC Inspektor hat auch schon ohft geholfen, hir der Link:

PC Inspector smart recovery - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Scarry (15. März 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Windows 7 Ordner löschen rückgängig machen ??*

DataRecovery kann ich dir sehr empfehlen, habe ich gestern erst wieder gebraucht als ich meine Windows Vista ISO gelöscht habe xD
Hier der Link:

DataRecovery - Download


----------



## kress (15. März 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Windows 7 Ordner löschen rückgängig machen ??*

Hast dus vielleicht noch im Papierkorb oder hast den auch schon geleert? 
Ansonsten mit den vorgeschlagenen Tools probieren.


----------



## Geronimo:) (15. März 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Windows 7 Ordner löschen rückgängig machen ??*

Also, erst mal danke für die schnelle Hilfe.

Nein, im Papierkorb isses nich   Ich hab mit Shift - Del gelöscht.
Also gleich mit dem Hammer draufgehauen.

Die beiden Datenrettungsprogramme hab ich mir runtergeladen.
DataRecovery läuft ja auch unter Vista. Hoffen wir mal dann auch unter Win 7.
Bin aber mal gespannt, ob 64Bit ein Problem ist.

PC Inspector ist anscheind nicht für Vista und Win 7.

Ich werd also erst mal DataRecovery ausprobieren. Und dann sehen wir weiter.
Übrigens unterscheiden die beiden Progs sich ja gewaltig durch die Downloadmenge. 
PC Insp. 5971 KB und DataREc. 201 KB. Das muß ja kein Nachteil sein.
Na ich bin dann mal gespannt.
Ich melde mich wieder, wenn es denn funzt.

Guter Hoffnung ))      Hoffentlich ....


Geronimo
...


----------



## Scarry (15. März 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Windows 7 Ordner löschen rückgängig machen ??*

Du kannst dir sicher sein das es bei Windows 7 64bit läuft, denn ich habe es gestern bei mir selber genutzt, und ich habe Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit 
Das Programm hat mir Daten ausgespuckt die halbes jahr alt waren und das in einer A Qualität, das heiß perfekt um Daten zurückzuholen


----------



## klefreak (15. März 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Windows 7 Ordner löschen rückgängig machen ??*

ein kleiner Tipp am Rande (neben den guten oben schon genannten Programmen)
File-Scavenger (kostet; hat bei mir aber schon des öfteren geholfen..; in win7x64 als Admins starten)

!! möglichst wenig am System machen, denn die Daten sind ja noch da, nur das Betriebssystem weis nicht mehr wo, je mehr du also rumarbeitest desto eher werden sie überschrieben !!!!!
--> optimalerweise die platte in nem 2.rechner einbauen und dort die daten wiederherstellen!!

!! für die Zukunft ein Backup der Wichtigen Daten auf ne Externe Platte ! (zb mit Microsofts Gratis SYNCTOY)

mfg und gutes Gelingen!!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Windows 7 Ordner löschen rückgängig machen ??*

Ok der Link für PC Inspektor für auch win7, Link:

Foto-Freeware.de - PC Inspector File Recovery Download


----------



## Geronimo:) (15. März 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Windows 7 Ordner löschen rückgängig machen ??*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ok der Link für PC Inspektor für auch win7, Link:
> 
> Foto-Freeware.de - PC Inspector File Recovery Download


 
Überall die selbe Version. Auch auf der www.pcinspector.de Seite.

Guckst du auch hier ...

PC Inspector FILE RECOVERY

Nicht mit Vista kompatibel. Also wahrscheinlich auch nicht mit Win 7.

Zur Zeit läuft auf meinem Notebook (Dort ist die Sch.... passiert) schon seit über 3 Stunden DataRecovery. Ich hab den Tiefenscann aktiviert. 
Das wird glaub ich ein langer Abend. 

Er hat aber schon einige von meinen gelöschten Dateien gefunden. 
Nach dem Wiederherstellen, werde ich testweise auch mal den PcInspector auf Laufwerk D:\ installieren und versuchen zu starten.
Mal sehen, ob es läuft. 

Ich koch mir jetzt erst mal nen Tee ... 

...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Windows 7 Ordner löschen rückgängig machen ??*

Also ich hab eben mal den PC Inspector auf Wi7 Home Premium 64Bit installiert und es läuft einwandfrei gibt nichts zu meckern, bei dem Link von mir steh auch extra dabei für win7 und Vista, kann ich nur bestätigen läuft:
http://www.foto-freeware.de/pcinspectorfilerecovery.php


----------



## Geronimo:) (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Windows 7 Ordner löschen rückgängig machen ??*

Hi,

also ich habe jetzt inzwischen die beiden Programme (PCInsp. + DataRecov.) auf dem Notebook mit Win7 64 Bit laufen lassen.
Die gute Nachricht ist, das beide Programme laufen.
Die schlechte Nachricht ist, das leider beide Programme nicht alle Bilder wieder herstellen konnten. 2 abgespeicherte Tage sind leider in den ewigen Jagdgründe verschwunden. 
Aber ich konnte wenigstens einen Teil der Bilder retten. Gott sei Dank ... 

Übrigens, der Tiefenscann von DataRecovery hat 5 Std. 30 Min. gedauert. 

Danke noch mal für eure Hilfe! 


Geronimo
...


----------

